# Lichter dimmen, günstige Lösungen??



## Jochen Kühner (28 Januar 2008)

Was gibt es den für günstige Lösungen per SPS Lichter zu dimmen?? Gibts da direkt Baugruppen für S7?? Busklemmen die das können?? Ober welche die über 0-10V angestuert werden?? Was kann die HW dann?? Auch dimmung von elektronik trafos für Halogen???

Hat jemand ein paar Harware Tips???


----------



## kolbendosierer (28 Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen,

ich meine das schon mal von OSRAM gesehen zu haben und zwar auf dem Forumstreffen vor 2 Jahren. Da hatt unser Markus (Admin) so was in seiner Freizeithütte  eingebaut. Sicherlich kann er da noch ein bischen mehr dazu sagen/schreiben.


Gruß

Robert


----------



## mpexx (28 Januar 2008)

Mit diesem kleine Bausatz lässt sich das gut realisieren:

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=190955

Dabei kannst du eine AO Karte nutzen die den Dimmer von 0-10V ansteuert. 

Hab das Teil auch mit (dimmbaren!) Halogentrafos benutzt. Klappt wunderbar!


----------



## pixelpeter (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Kann mich mpexx nur anschliessen. Läuft bei mir auf einer S7-200 mit sieben Conrad-Modulen.


Peter


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 Januar 2008)

hallo,
die sache mit dem modul bei conrad hat nur einen nachteil:bestellbar, liefertermin 30.5.2008.


----------



## edison (28 Januar 2008)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> die sache mit dem modul bei conrad hat nur einen nachteil:bestellbar, liefertermin 30.5.2008.


 
Ja, und ein Gehäuse fehlt auch noch - so wirds schwierig mit der Hutschienenmontage.

Günstigste Möglichkeit sind Dimmer aus dem Bühnenbereich.
Ansonsten gibts von Beckhoff Dimmerklemmen, über Profibuskoppler an die S7 zu bringen.
Kostenpunkt je Kanal liegt wohl so bei 55,-


----------



## uncle_tom (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

von Eltako Link gibt es preisgünstige Dimmer (ca. 35 €) für die Hutschienenmontage. Diese werden normalerweise mit Installationsstastern angesteuert (kurz drücken Ein/Aus, lange drücken Auf-/Abdimmen).
Die Ansteuerlogik lässt sich mit ein bisschen Programmieraufwand auch via SPS mittels Digitalausgang realisieren.

Mfg


----------



## edison (28 Januar 2008)

Leider verbaut man sich mit der AUF/AB Ansteuerung die Möglichkeit gezielt eine bestimmte Helligkeit anzufahren, was für Lichtszenen Bedingung ist.


----------



## uncle_tom (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

mit etwas Programmieraufwand lassen sich die Eltako-Dimmer in der Steuerung wie ein Analogdimmer (0-100%) ansprechen. Man muss halt die prozentuale Wertänderung in Ansteuerimpulse umsetzen, wobei dann jeweils die Impulslänge von der SPS berechnet werden muss. Weiterhin muss man die Dimmer bei einem Steuerungsneustart initialisieren, da die Steuerung nicht wissen kann ob die Beleuchtung bereits "EIN" oder "AUS" ist.
Dies erreicht man durch absetzen eines langen Impulses gefolgt von einem kurzen Impuls - dann ist die entsprechende Beleuchtung sicher aus.

Wir haben die Eltakto-Dimmer schon mehrfach verbaut. Den hierfür entwickelten S7-FB darf ich allerdings nicht preisgeben - sonst gibt´s Mecker vom Chefe 

Mfg


----------



## ramazz0tti (28 Januar 2008)

moin,

waere ein profibus-/interbus-nach-dmx-konverter nicht die elegantere loesung?

sind beide enden rs485-basiert und die zwischenlogik liesse sich mit einem atmega preisguenstig realisieren, bloss die software fuer den microcontroller fehlt wohl noch ...

eigentlich is das ne marktluecke - koennte man bestimmt fuern schweinegeld verkaufen, wenns das nicht schon gibt (aber bis jetzt noch nirgends gesehn).


----------



## uncle_tom (28 Januar 2008)

Hallo nochmal,



> Auch dimmung von elektronik trafos für Halogen???


ne elegante Lösung währe auch DALI Link

von Beckhoff gibt´s hierfür ne Busklemme (KL6811) Link

Elektronische Trafos und Elektronische Vorschaltgeräte mit DALI Schnittstelle gibt´s von allen bekannten Herstellern. Normale Dimmer (für konventionelle Glühlampen) mit DALI Schnittstelle hab ich auch schon gesehen.

Mfg


----------



## Andy258 (28 Januar 2008)

Hab mir vor kurzem einen Hutschienendimmer von Hager (EV 102) zugelegt. Liegt zwar preislich bei 170 Euro , aber kann dafür jegliche Art von Last dimmen und ist von der Ansteuerung her sehr komfortabel.


----------



## edison (28 Januar 2008)

Warum schreibst Du so groß?


----------



## Andy258 (28 Januar 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Warum schreibst Du so groß?


 
Was ist groß


----------



## IBFS (28 Januar 2008)

Andy258 schrieb:


> ......kann dafür jegliche Art von Last dimmen .....


 
...das ist das wichtigste überhaupt!


----------



## kintaro (4 März 2010)

*Eltkao Dimmer per SPS*



uncle_tom schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit etwas Programmieraufwand lassen sich die Eltako-Dimmer in der Steuerung wie ein Analogdimmer (0-100%) ansprechen. Man muss halt die prozentuale Wertänderung in Ansteuerimpulse umsetzen, wobei dann jeweils die Impulslänge von der SPS berechnet werden muss. Weiterhin muss man die Dimmer bei einem Steuerungsneustart initialisieren, da die Steuerung nicht wissen kann ob die Beleuchtung bereits "EIN" oder "AUS" ist.
> Dies erreicht man durch absetzen eines langen Impulses gefolgt von einem kurzen Impuls - dann ist die entsprechende Beleuchtung sicher aus.
> ...



Hi uncle_tom,

ich hab einen ähnlichen Aufbau und zerbreche mir schon seit einiger Zeit, den Kopf wie ich die SPS dazu bewege den Dimmer passend anzusprechen. 

Meine Installation ist so das ich Dimmer mit einer Zentral An/Aus Funktion habe und denke das man diesbezüglich (auch in verbindung mit Dioden Modulen) definiert ausschalten kann und dann den Dimmwert anfährt. Auch das Ausschalten wäre somit leicht machbar. 
Habe ne Wago 750 841 und wie gesagt die Eltako Relais. 

Sind meiner Meinung nach schon sehr gute Relais, vorallem was Sie können. Laut Angabe von Eltako sind auch Energiesparlampen (sofern Dimmfähig) auch Dimmbar. Dimmer - ELTAKO EUD12M-8..230V UC
Ich kenne mich nicht wirklich mit der S7 aus aber vielleicht kann dein Programm ja adaptiert werden? Wäre Super wenn Du mir helfen könntest.

Gruß Kintaro


----------



## uncle_tom (5 März 2010)

Servus,

wir haben in den letzen 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr viel damit gemacht. D.h. ich muss mir die Sache auch erst mal wieder anschauen bzw. aus dem Archiv holen 

Im Prinzip musst du halt den 0-100% Dimmwert in zeitliche Ansteuerimpulse umsetzen. D.h. der Dimmer benötigt z.B. von "komplett dunkel = 0%" bis "komplett hell = 100%" 5 Sekunden. Dann musst du für eine Ansteuerung von 30% eben den Digitalausgang für (30*5/100) Sekunden also 1,5 Sekunden ansteuern, wenn die Beleuchtung vorher aus war.

Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich am Wochenende ein bissel Luft hab - meld mich dann wieder.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## kintaro (7 März 2010)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich am Wochenende ein bissel Luft hab - meld mich dann wieder.
> 
> Mfg
> uncle_tom





Hi uncle_tom,

das wäre echt Super. Ich habs zwar schon so ähnlich probiert, bin da aber nie auf ne Lösung gekommen. Da fehlt mir einfach die Programmierkenntnis dazu.

Wäre ein echt feiner Zug von Dir. 

Mfg
Kintaro


----------



## uncle_tom (7 März 2010)

Servus,

ich hab ja versprochen, dass ich mich nochmal melde.

Also den Baustein, den wir in der Firma im Einsatz haben bzw. hatten kann ich nicht preis geben - sonst gibt´s Mecker vom Chefe. Der Baustein ist auch "ziemlich" aufgebläht mit div. Steuer, Befehlswörtern sowie zugehöriger DB-Schnittstelle via Any-Pointer.

Ich hab jetzt mal auf die Schnelle einen neuen einfachen Baustein gebastelt, der die prinzipielle Grundfunktion für die Ansteuerung der Eltakto-Dimmer erledigen sollte. Gleich vorweg, ich hab den Baustein nur im Simulator getestet, da ich derzeit keinen Eltako-Dimmer zur Verfügung habe.

Das initialisieren der Eltako-Dimmer - also das sichere Aus-Schalten - egal ob der Dimmer vorher "EIN" oder "AUS" war wird über 3 Ansteuerimpulse realisiert (Lang, Mittel, Kurz).

Der Baustein initialisiert bei jeder erkannten Sollwertänderung bzw. bei erkannter positiver Flanke am Freigabeeingang, danach wird der Ansteuerimpuls für den eingestellten Sollwert (0-100%) abgesetzt.

Man könnte den Baustein noch um ein "Gedächtniss" erweitern, um die ständige Initialisierung zu umgehen - da war ich aber jetzt zu faul dazu.
Da kannst du dir ja dann selber mal Gedanken machen.

Hoffe dir ein bisschen geholfen zu haben.

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## kintaro (9 März 2010)

Hi uncle_tom,

vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Ich werde am Wochenende dazu kommen das Programm zu testen. Eventuell muss es noch an die Wago angepasst werden. Bin schon gespannt obs klappt. Ich geb Dir auf jeden Fall ne Rückmeldung

LG

Kintaro


----------



## kintaro (12 März 2010)

Hi uncle_tom,

hab dein S7 Programm an nen Freund weitergeben, da er mir beim Programmieren hilft und auch die Möglichkeit hat das Programm zu öffnen. Die Möglichkeit hab ich leider nicht, da ich nur Codesys für die Wago hab. Ich dachte man kann es irgendwie importieren, aber da lag ich etwas falsch. 

Gruß Kintaro


----------



## Timmee (14 März 2010)

Tach!

Dieses Thema ist zwar schon ein Wenig älter, hat aber genau das Thema, wonach ich gesucht habe. Folgender Vorschlag hat genau meinen Nerv getroffen:



edison schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten gibts von Beckhoff Dimmerklemmen, über Profibuskoppler an die S7 zu bringen
> ...



Hab mich schon mal etwas umgeschaut und die Teile sind wohl auch recht günstig zu bekommen. Jetzt stellt sich allerdings die Frage, wie ich meiner S7-Software beibringe, dass sie ein Gerät eines anderen Herstellers darstellen soll. Also wie bekomme ich den Beckhoff BC9000 in die S7-HW-Konfig? Gibts da eine CD zum Gerät mit ein zu fügenden Modulen? Kann man sich evtl bei Beckhoff etwas downloaden (suche bisher erfolglos) ? 

Danke und Greez 

Timmee


----------



## Oberchefe (14 März 2010)

GSD-Dateien gibt's bei Beckhoff, diese in S7 einfügen.


----------



## uncle_tom (14 März 2010)

Servus,

den BC9000 an die S7 zu bringen ist so ohne weiteres nicht möglich. Der BC9000 spricht ADS oder Modbus was die S7 erst mal nicht kann.

Modbus TCP ist zwar prinzipiell in der S7 möglich, da es hierfür einen Treiber von Siemens gibt, welcher aber nicht umsonst ist.

Wenn du einen Profibus-Koppler (BK31xx) oder einen Profinet-Koppler (BK9103) verwenden würdest, dann könntest du den Koppler direkt im Step7 Hardwaremanager via GSD-Datei einbinden und so die Klemmen ansprechen.

Für die Dimmerklemmen reicht auch ein Koppler (BK..) aus, du brauchst keinen Controller (BC...).


----------



## Timmee (14 März 2010)

Danke für den Tipp ... Hatte den BC9000 nur ausgewählt, da es von der Verkabelung her einfach gewesen wäre, da ich überall Cat7 liegen hab und ihn da hätte mit anbinden können. Aber so ziehe ich einfach noch ein Kablel, darauf kommts nicht an


----------



## uncle_tom (14 März 2010)

wenn du den Profinet-Koppler BK9103 verwendest, dann reicht auch ein gemeinsames CAT7-Kabel.

Du musst aber darauf achten, dass du eine S7 PN CPU bzw. einen S7 Ethernet-CP mit Profinet-Controller Funktionalität verwendest. Der "LEAN"-CP hat z.B. keine Profinet-Controller Funktionalität.


----------

